# EDIT



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

Acti-lost-all-vision is going to be implementing a new pricing strategy this year, they will be charging £50 and upwards for computer games and it isn't just a UK and Europe price hike either its a world strategy. HEY in this case it would be morally acceptable to pirate its pc games! (not legally of course)
*
I urge anyone who is planning to buy Activision to boycott its products till they make pricing back to its already STEEP prices.
*
The fact COD Modern Warfare 2 will sell so much means its only greed that is fuelling this price hike! COD4 sold shit tonnes and Activision knew that and thinks they can make more profit on the sequel! PURE GREED! If prices where cheaper we could afford to buy more games, i think they are blaming developing costs and the second hand market! Developing costs well look at a movie, DVDs cost less than £10 to buy brand new and to see it in a cinema is £5 or there about. Films have or can have a huge budget too but they can also rake in millions of profit.

SO PLEASE consider what its being forced upon gamers and boycott Activision, otherwise other developers and publishers could follow suit and make it a standard!



> Activision revealed the suggested retail price of Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 would be set at GBP 54.99 earlier this month. Retailers may only take this figure as guidance, but the bump will be felt nonetheless.
> 
> And it's not just MW2; Pachter suggested keeping in mind the price of the Guitar Hero franchise, which has generally gone up. Band Hero, he adds, will be more expensive than GH World Tour, and Tony Hawk Ride and DJ Hero will cost a considerable GBP 107.99. And on all platforms; no discount for PS2 and Wii any more.
> 
> ...



http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/pachter-activisions-modern-warfare-pricing-strategy-is-a-test


Here is the petition i urge people who wont stnad for this to sign.

http://www.gossipgamers.com/wp-cont...gamers.com&wp-toolbar-blogtitle=Gossip Gamers


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn thats a very bad move by them I thought cod4 was quite expensive at £30 its still is around that today in some shops despite its age.


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Aug 8, 2009)

Well if thats true, I will be obtaining MW2 by other means, Screw you activision 

No way on earth would I pay £55 for a fricken game


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

EviLZeD said:


> Damn thats a very bad move by them I thought cod4 was quite exensive at £30 its still is around that today in some shops despite its age.



I bought game of the year edition for £20. To watch a movie here it costs me £7.50/£7.70 so i dont bother, I got a £220 5.1 surround system with a huge woofer, a 22" screen + internet. all i need to do is wait for the dvd release & if that aint cheap then i will download it.

shame on activision. I was looking forward to CoD4:MW2 but if their going to go down that path & charge us Europeans more then we are already overcharged then they can go to hell, & if that really is the case then I will just download the game & play on cracked servers.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2009)

That is stupid, in poor economic times, you want to lower prices, not increase them.

I'm sure I won't be paying those higher prices, Amazon or newegg will probably have more respectable pricing.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2009)

they want almost 100 bucks for this game

not happening lol, and almost 180 for tony hawk

tony hawk costs more than mw2, . . . . . do they have some 10 year old kid coming up with these prices 


The truly sad thing is that if this game somehow sells, you can bet other publishers will follow them


I still can't believe tony hawk costs that much, i hate tony hawk games


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

In India, they can't sell a PC game for over Rupees 999 (that's US $21).


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2009)

wow i didn't know that bta, what about console games


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> wow i didn't know that bta, what about console games



I think they have a virtual price-cap of that sort too. I don't know what's the amount.


----------



## wiak (Aug 8, 2009)

prices should go down, not up, who the heck buys expensive games? unless they are console gamers


----------



## GLD (Aug 8, 2009)

I will be buying COD Modern Warfare 2. I hope the pricing will stay in line. $21 sure would be nice.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

wiak said:


> prices should go down, not up, who the heck buys expensive games? unless they are console gamers



Emulators are your friend! the other day i got a Ps2 emulator working & ive been poking around for PS2 games on torrents.

thats a great idea -

thinking of getting your nephew a PS2 for his birthday? give him a usb stick with a PS2 emulator instead! - total value = £5 for the USB stick. another job well done


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

For the major regions aka Europe, North America and Japan the price increase will be happening.

India must be a special case for games, if it has a price cap then that's its government not the developers and publishers.

I hope to hell that Activision is a lone case for increasing games prices.

I buy most my games online, play.com or ebay for example and even those prices will hike now.

COD 4 has retained its value a lot btw its still like £20 second hand.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> COD 4 has retained its value a lot btw its still like £20 second hand.



I can get it for around £15 second hand


----------



## AltecV1 (Aug 8, 2009)

not big deal for me coz i dont buy games anyway


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I can get it for around £15 second hand



on pc? i was talking about consoles and if your buying from friends its going to be cheaper that is one option i never really thought about tbh
if i wanted COD 4 on the pc i could get it on the tpu FS section loads of people probly have it bundled with gpus or would sell it cheap


----------



## Sir_Real (Aug 8, 2009)

Activision NEED to get on top of piracy before they think of upping there prices. As a few of you my remember i recently had my COD4 cd stolen (No idea how? Prob a cdkey steeling virus) & now i very often get the "CD key in use. Please try connecting later" Error when i go online play. Is very annoying paying for a genuin game then finding out someone else is using your cd key 

I had to give up complaining to Activision/surport was like  I just put up with the fact i sometimes carnt play my cod4 online !

After google searching it seems this it quite a common prob with call of duty games. 

Now just imagine paying £55 GBP for Modern Warfare 2 & then having your cd key stolen through no fault of your own. I know one thing Activision wouldnt give a toss. You'd have no chance of a replacement cd key or a refund.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 8, 2009)

all the new games already cost 40-60$cnd + 15% tax.it a shame,it a way too  much money for a games


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2009)

hahah you all are geting you panties in a bunch over a SUGGESTED retail price. It is a notice of possibility, but as a MSRP its like a price in the window of a brand new car, it negotiable with the seller.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2009)

Inflation...

It was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> on pc? i was talking about consoles and if your buying from friends its going to be cheaper that is one option i never really thought about tbh
> if i wanted COD 4 on the pc i could get it on the tpu FS section loads of people probly have it bundled with gpus or would sell it cheap



if its 2nd hand console games then its around £30 here  but I dont haz a console anyway unless u count my PS2 emulator lol


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Aug 8, 2009)

I won't boycott them but my ethos is that I won't spend over £35 on a game. It's very rare that I spend over £25 - for that much money it has to be a game I *really, really* want!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just to let my American brothers know 55.00 Pounds translates into 91.00 American dollars. This is not good for gamers like myself if this goes through. To be honest I think it will and probably become a standard practice.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 8, 2009)

its an illuminati company, they know millions are going to buy, so why sell cheap


----------



## DaveK (Aug 8, 2009)

£54.99 is €65, games here retail for €59.99. As far as I know it's only Activision doing this right? There is no reason to increase the price of games, they sell extremely well and have continued to do so far into the recession.

Activision are really pissing me off, after hearing all the stupid stuff they've been doing it's really going too far, I'd happily boycott them as I hate them for piggybacking Call of Duty and releasing multiple Guitar Heroes a year rendering mine useless for sale.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let my American brothers know 55.00 Pounds translates into 91.00 American dollars. This is not good for gamers like myself if this goes through. To be honest I think it will and probably become a standard practice.



remember when games were 40 dollars
remember when games were 50 dollars
remember when games were 60 dollars(now)

why in the world would it jump to 90 out of nowhere

lol, if it happens piracy is gonna explode and I will sit back laughing.

you know what, maybe this if for the collectors edition or something that comes with the goggles

but just to note he said in this, *they want to sell Band Hero, Tony Hawk Ride and DJ Hero for 180 dollars each*

thats crazy


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> hahah you all are geting your panties in a bunch over a SUGGESTED retail price. It is a notice of possibility, but as a MSRP its like a price in the window of a brand new car, it negotiable with the seller.



Except when you go into the UKs largest gaming retail chain, Game who also own Gamestation you dont bargain or haggle with the cashier you buy it for RRP and thats it unless its on offer or sale price, what it says on the tin is what you pay!

They should be boycotted for even suggesting a price like that!

Its stupid its a price that not every single place will sell it at but most of its games are going to be going up in price in most stores.

CURRENTLY only Activision are doing this but i think that if its successful or catches on many other companies will do the same. hint hint EA!!!


In the USA you can expect to pay up to $60 for a game right now you can expect to pay anything from up to $20 and $30 more.

Its going up by a lot if you usually pay £25 for a game expect that to increase a little to £30-£40 because if you think about it other stores will make increases from £40 to £55 so what's to stop the cheaper store making its prices a little higher sure not £55 but still a hike. Some stores will be crafty and sell it at £45 or £50 and say oh look its £5 cheaper than retail price and still make a bump in profit.

I will continue to buy deals and second hand, ebay is good because sellers can buy in bulk and sell it cheaper, i think that retail stores will struggle to get my cash.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> remember when games were 40 dollars
> remember when games were 50 dollars
> remember when games were 60 dollars(now)
> 
> ...



IT wont be as dear as the UK prices but think it will increase by at least $20, Tony Hawks and that will be cheaper than the UK price too because of inflation and exchange rate and how much average wages are ect I think at least $150 for those games with accessories like guitar hero.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

KainXS said:


> remember when games were 40 dollars
> remember when games were 50 dollars
> remember when games were 60 dollars(now)
> 
> ...



I remember when they were 15 bucks 

Anyway you guys now me as a strong advocate for anti-piracy. This is a luxary item and should'nt be stolen no matter what they do. Personally I won't steal anything.
With that being said I wont shed a tear if you guys steal the shit out of these games. 

Why now? Why them? Simple. The world is in a ressesion and these guys are jacking up the prices on one of the few things people can afford for enjoyment? As an artist they do not care about thier fan base by doing this. Therefore I do not care about them. (Hands everyone an eyepatch).


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let my American brothers know 55.00 Pounds translates into 91.00 American dollars. This is not good for gamers like myself if this goes through. To be honest I think it will and probably become a standard practice.



It will. MW2 is an eagerly anticipated game, and will sell well. Other game publishers will follow suit. They should realise that pricing games are like pricing movie tickets or pricing movie DVDs. It's not Microsoft Office 2000, which, even 10 years since its release, is just as useful a piece of software. Why would you play Far Cry 2 a month after buying it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2009)

btarunr said:


> It will. MW2 is an eagerly anticipated game, and will sell well. Other game publishers will follow suit.



I know man. I know. I'm ashamed right now.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I remember when they were 15 bucks
> 
> Anyway you guys now me as a strong advocate for anti-piracy. This is a luxary item and should'nt be stolen no matter what they do. Personally I won't steal anything.
> With that being said I wont shed a tear if you guys steal the shit out of these games.
> ...



I lol'd so hard when I saw that



> (Hands everyone an eyepatch)




then who's the captain of this boat


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Except when you go into the UKs largest gaming retail chain, Game who also own Gamestation you dont bargain or haggle with the cashier you buy it for RRP and thats it unless its on offer or sale price, what it says on the tin is what you pay!



You are missing the point. While games may increase a bit in pricing, no repectable shop is going to charge near $100 USD for a game. They will price themselves into bankruptcy. It is still supply and demand economy on games. No matter what goes on in some "brain pool" at a company, it has to play out in the real world to work.

I pay $50 USD for most new titles, to be quite honest 90% of them either suck or are too short for that $50. Most people feel the same way. 

Overall my point is simple, who cares what some schmuck says. He isnt paying the near $100 USD price, why should we. I dont think it has a leg to stand on honestly.

What I ment on "negotiable with the seller" is this....lets say for instance, Corsair releases DDR4 for motherboards. They are the first and only, so they say I want $2000 MSRP on the ram. Now newegg buys em, gets a deal on bulk buying, and says to themselves no one in their right mind is paying $2000, lets list them at $1500. Why because thats how it works. and they are still selling product. Games just cant double in price, they need to go up like anything else.

Funny tidbit here. I remember as a teenager begging my dad to spend $60 on TopGun for Sega. That was in the late 80's. Honestly I think it was long overdue, and just never happened.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 8, 2009)

I prefer to FIRST see and then judge.....
So lets wait and see people.


----------



## Darknova (Aug 8, 2009)

Sneeky, I think you are missing something. The cost the retailer pays to buy the game from Activision. Activision is not going to increase the RRP and leave the supplier cost the SAME, otherwise Activision won't make any more money.

If a retailer wants to stay in business it will have to increase the game costs, or risk smaller profit margins.

Also, £55 is roughly 10 hours work at minimum wage. Like hell I'm paying £55, which took me 10 hours to earn, for a game that may only last 6 hours.

Value for money? I think not.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

Trust me austrians and europeans pay more than americans games will not be $100 it will be like $10-$30 more that whatever you usually pay. Whatever it is that is still a big jump in price.

Activision will sell to the retailer at a higher cost so either the retailer takes a dive or puts the price up in comparison.

Some of our stuff is cheaper some of the US is dearer, we earn a different average wage too so it all works out in the end that we spend roughly the same. Sure it looks like america is cheaper than the UK for games if you just use the exchange rate but if you had to live on an american wage and buy other american products it balances out because not everything is the same price.

IF things are tight for the developers and publishers its sure as hell tight for the customer too so how can we afford to buy its games, to me selling them cheaper would allow us to buy more games instead of maybe choosing another companies game instead.

Modern Warfare 2 will sell like mad, which is sad not because it doesnt look like a good game but because people are stupid enuf to allow prices to be driven up needlessly! People will pay that much for this game.

Games used to be cheap £30 was the MAX price a game used to go for and that was expensive.

Needless DLC and downloads like extra cheats is also a rip off to the customer, its like EA decides that you can pay £5 and max your golfers stats in Tiger Woods now that is another rip off. These type of things either shouldnt exist or be pennies because of the actual use and content.


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 8, 2009)

I "borrow" my games from certain "friends" so no biggie. Except PS3/360 games.


----------



## Nick259 (Aug 8, 2009)

holy sh*t thats expensive. No way i'm paying that much. If prices stay that way i'm sure we'll see the first game to surpass the sims as the most pirated game of all time.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe wait for a steam off sale?


----------



## erocker (Aug 8, 2009)

So what would VAT on $50.00 be?


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 8, 2009)

VAT is 15% in the UK so £7.50


----------



## KainXS (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I think this is Activisions way to rape EU countries pockets I mean look at this

Tony hawks ride costs 120 bucks in the US http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=74927
dj hero costs 120 also http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=74928
and mf2 costs 60 http://www.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=74392

if they change up on the prices I would be so mad though

activision is trying to pwn you EU guys, that sucks, actually you can expect prices to be hiked up big time from EA too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ya MW2 is supposed to be $60 on the PC to, that sucks.

To much greed.:shadedshu, if it jumps to $90, that would be insane, but i doubt even them would be that crazy.

Keep in mind Activision is also associated with Blizzard now.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 8, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Sneeky, I think you are missing something. The cost the retailer pays to buy the game from Activision. Activision is not going to increase the RRP and leave the supplier cost the SAME, otherwise Activision won't make any more money.
> 
> If a retailer wants to stay in business it will have to increase the game costs, or risk smaller profit margins.
> 
> ...



I didnt miss it at all, what the manufacturer pays isnt likely to change all that much, if it does I dont see retailers buing $75 games so they can TRY and swing a profit.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Aug 8, 2009)

There's no need to boycott them, people will simply see the price and not pay it. They've already taken care of keeping customers away.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 8, 2009)

OrbitzXT said:


> There's no need to boycott them, people will simply see the price and not pay it. They've already taken care of keeping customers away.



nut its modern warfare 2 and it even has its own brand of fanboys ofcourse it will sell

and the shops have no choice but to buy in the games at that price because its modern warfare 2

gamestop maybe a little behind on the price updating, check nearer the date of release


now where my parrot and cutlass


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just checked play.com, they are taking preorders for MW2 at £45


----------



## wolf2009 (Aug 8, 2009)

btarunr said:


> In India, they can't sell a PC game for over Rupees 999 (that's US $21).



still a lot, I don't see many parents spending that on a game when they earn only 20,000 a month.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

wolf2009 said:


> still a lot, I don't see many parents spending that on a game when they earn only 20,000 a month.



I bought Doom 3 (back in the day, when there was no regulation) for 2500, so it's come a long way, I'd say. People with gaming PCs are generally considered affluent, and 999 is probably the cheapest they (the games) can go. Still, the volumes make up for the losses, I guess.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 8, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> now where my parrot and cutlass









eye patch i wear


----------



## Benno (Aug 9, 2009)

I have never ever paid full price for a game, and I never will  I can see that other developers/publishers will follow and it's disappointing because here in Australia we already get charged $100 for a wii game and anywhere from $100-$120 for a xbox360/ps3 game RRP. I've never paid over $80 for one though. PC games on the other hand are dead easy to find cheap (I don't pirate games at all) so that doesn't bother me at all. I'm sure it'll be easy enough to find activisions games at a cheaper price, but it's still no excuse for bumping the price up.


----------



## hat (Aug 9, 2009)

Yipes, £55 is a lot. Most games retail for $40-$60 here, at least in the PC market... consoles can be a bit more


----------



## lilkiduno (Aug 9, 2009)

hat said:


> Yipes, £55 is a lot. Most games retail for $40-$60 here, at least in the PC market... consoles can be a bit more



Yeah $50 is the norm here, but shit in the tough economic times you would have thought companies would get smart and drop the price a bump. i mean CoD4 is still $40.  Shame on you activision! if they spike prices so high Gaming WILL take a hit. Inflation and depression is starting to settle in. Activition-----><------ME

Inflation: HOLY SH*T $90!

Depression: sob... I hate my life.... sob... I hate activition...sob..... life has no meaning anymore............................ *THE END!*

Just kidding but $90 is to much for a game.

P.S.
Hat your location is SOOO TURE!


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey, let's all panic! That always works!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2009)

I can't name one Activision game I did buy so I have been boycotting them for a long time.


Edit: Prototype...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I can't name one Activision game I did buy so I have been boycotting them for a long time.
> 
> 
> Edit: Prototype...



if you never got the oppotunity to play CoD1/UO when that was big then you have missed out. I totally loved CoD1 it was one of the best games ive ever played....then BF2 came out & flying jets was a ton of more fun....


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 9, 2009)

Hmm.

For £35 pound, one can purchase a firmware zapper for 360 which will enable your console to play 'back-up' copies of games. (The zapper can incidentaly used as many times as required so if you have 25 consoles or so lying around....) 

Furthermore, this is totally legal....its your 360, you can do to it what you want. As for any activision game that is released with extortionately high price tags, I suppose the moral decision lies with the end user whether or not to use a 'back up' version without having physical possession of the original.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 9, 2009)

I was gonna buy the new CoD when it's released, guess those plans changed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Triprift (Aug 9, 2009)

We already pay small fortunes for games here but if we see 20 or 30 bucks more per activision game then theyll seel buggerall.


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2009)

I could pay that much for some games, but far from all games. Lame.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2009)

Seems like less stores than i though where willing to increase prices to £54.99.

play.com has it on sale on consoles for £44.99 on pc £35

Thats on average £5 increase i guess that while i do not think ill ever touch another activision console game (damn £45 thats to much) but £35 for a pc game i guess is acceptable and i know if its £35 on a major online e-tailer its going to be cheaper on ebay.

The hardened edition not the one with the goggles tho that will be over £100 but this one will be £69.99 which is far to much for a special edition with an art book and the original COD

Every twat in the UK will pay £45 for COD as its only a £5 increase from what the usual average price is so they get an extra £5 profit and it looks like its fair which its not, not that i pay £40 for any game lol.

Argos have an internet only price of £48.99 so i think they actually might be increasing it to £54.99, so my guess is that most stores will increase it a bit maybe £5/£10 but a few stupid ones will go all the way.

Slowly they will increase prices, £45 may be the new standard price which is still a lot for a game.

ITS $59.99 on gamestop and Amazon.com so you Yanks seem to be fine, another EU rape tactic. If you consider $60 a fair price most stores will still be selling it at that.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 9, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> if you never got the oppotunity to play CoD1/UO when that was big then you have missed out. I totally loved CoD1 it was one of the best games ive ever played....then BF2 came out & flying jets was a ton of more fun....


CoD was too much like MOHAA.  Didn't like it.
CoD2 was good...
CoD3 was virtually the same as CoD2.
CoD4 was alright but didn't offer anything to keep me interested.

Haven't played CoD World at War, Modern Warfare, or Modern Warfare 2.  I lost interest in the series after CoD4--goes into the JAFPS (Just Another First Person Shooter) category.


----------



## MatTheCat (Aug 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Seems like less stores than i though where willing to increase prices to £54.99.
> 
> play.com has it on sale on consoles for £44.99 on pc £35
> 
> ...



I have never really cared much for CoD games in the past. CoD4 was admittedly excellent but CoD5 was a return to utter mediocre form. I learned that this has a lot to do with the fact that CoD4 was the only one that Treyarch didn't get thier mits on. Although CoD6 is going to be another purely Inifinity Ward release, as a result of reading these pages, I am now vowing to bootleg this title no matter how good it is or how much I want to play online.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm gonna need Jack Sparrow's help when this comes out then.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2009)

Whats seems to be the case is most shops are putting the price up slightly for a sly profit, others are going the full wack!

You will be able to find the game for the top end of what you used to pay i doubt you will find it cheap tho. Like you could find it in stores for £40 or $60 and that would be the top you could pay, a lot of stores would sell games for £35 or $50 now the top you can expect to pay is £55 and average seems to be £45!


The pc version seems to be cheapest for no apparent reason in the USA tho is the same price as the console versions.

Im not happy at the state of things, its becoming dearer either way sly bumps are obvious to us but might not be to the average customer.

You can get pirated games to work online its hard and i think you need to use special servers on some games. Lets not encourage talk of pricey tho as all i wanted was for people to know about the rising costs thanks to activison! What you choose to do is your business not ours 

I might email or send a letter to activison

EDIT: i keep forgetting to add that COD isnt the only game inreasing in price, its the whole activison line up like guitar hero and tony hawks


----------



## lemonadesoda (Aug 9, 2009)

The danger of high prices is that impulse and on-release buying will end. People will wait for reviews. Anything but a 9.5+ and people wont buy. (And you bet there will be more marketing pressure for reviews to "up" their ratings )

And people will wait until friends have it and they see it up and running for real. Guess what? Net sales will be lower. Multiplayer servers will be empty...

... or another sinister consipracy is that Activision will have high priced "buy", but lower priced "rent, pay per use" software in 2010.


----------



## human_error (Aug 9, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> The danger of high prices is that impulse and on-release buying will end. People will wait for reviews. Anything but a 9.5+ and people wont buy. (And you bet there will be more marketing pressure for reviews to "up" their ratings )
> 
> And people will wait until friends have it and they see it up and running for real. Guess what? Net sales will be lower. Multiplayer servers will be empty...
> 
> *... or another sinister consipracy is that Activision will have high priced "buy", but lower priced "rent, pay per use" software in 2010.*



Worse than that - the dreaded _microtransactions_ business model... :shadedshu I refuse to play a game where the person with the best weapons/armour etc is the guy with the most real-life disposable income - games should be about skill and teamwork and not about how much money people have (it will ruin online gaming as casual players won't afford the best kit and so will lose a lot to those who can afford the best kit and play a lot - making the casuals go to other games).


----------



## KainXS (Aug 9, 2009)

I TOTALLY AGREE WITH THAT, 

sad thing is it has spread to just about every decent mmo game out there and its sad


----------



## DaveK (Aug 9, 2009)

When there was confusion over the name being CoD: MW2 or just MW2 I wanted them to change publisher, Activision were complaining consoles are too expensive yet release €200 Guitar Hero bundles, same price as the 360 itself.

I hated them when they released WaW because it hurt the CoD4 online community and it's wrong to piggyback it.

Shame they didn't go for Modern Warfare 2 and switched publishers :S Activision are a bunch of retards, they're about as cool as EA now.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 9, 2009)

It be funny if they charge for the map packs on the PC...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> It be funny if they charge for the map packs on the PC...



Yeah that will be funny. Notice I said "will" and not "would".


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 10, 2009)

Call of Duty Modern Warfare over here costs around $50 (~2000 pesos). To be able to get that amount I'll have to save 1/3 (100 pesos) of my daily allowance (300 pesos, which includes money for food and fare going to uni and going back home) for 20 days. So basically I'll have to eat less, and go home using cheaper public transport for 20 days. 

If I went with Jack Sparrow I'll get the game within 5 days or so, and I get to spend most of my money and save a smaller fraction for a different long-term savings target (a new phone).


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/10/tony-hawk-ride-comes-to-north-america-nov-17/

According to Joystiq the price for Tony Hawks is only a guess, an estimate so it may be dearer or cheaper. SO with that in mind maybe other games are estimate prices too. This adds to the mystery! Hopefully someone will confirm some prices soon!



> Enjoy full control of your limbs while you still have it: There's just one week and two months until you US residents can hop on the Tony Hawk Ride board peripheral and promptly fall off, fracturing a least a few crucial bones in the process.
> 
> The question, of course, is how much you'll have to pay for the privilege when the game arrives Nov. 17. Hopefully we'll get something more concrete than GameStop's $120 estimate soon.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/08/10/tony-hawk-ride-comes-to-north-america-nov-17/
> 
> According to Joystiq the price for Tony Hawks is only a guess, an estimate so it may be dearer or cheaper. SO with that in mind maybe other games are estimate prices too. This adds to the mystery! Hopefully someone will confirm some prices soon!



I wonder what the total manufacturing cost is of the entire package, including the skateboard?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

maybe they need to raise prices on their products to survive in this recession? maybe so they dont have to fire any of their employees. it doesnt make sense to boycott a company for increasing prices. if it is too expensive then just dont buy it. simple as that.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they need to raise prices on their products to survive in this recession? maybe so they dont have to fire any of their employees. it doesnt make sense to boycott a company for increasing prices. if it is too expensive then just dont buy it. simple as that.



Indeed. If their products aren't selling, they'll know they are overcharging thus leading a decrease in prices.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Indeed. If their products aren't selling, they'll know they are overcharging thus leading a decrease in prices.



exactly, erocker. but remember, some people believe they have a right to video games


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they need to raise prices on their products to survive in this recession? maybe so they dont have to fire any of their employees. it doesnt make sense to boycott a company for increasing prices. if it is too expensive then just dont buy it. simple as that.



That is exactly what a boycott would be us not buying the games becasue they are far to expensive, hell i encourage people to not buy the game at those prices if they can afford it because it is pure greed by the publishers.

Why are you so gladly sticking up for this price rise! in an economic rescission you dont increase prices you either freeze them or decrease them to increase overall sales. What makes them profit is sales so by increasing prices they are only driving customers away, if they want to survive in a recession they need to increase sales to get money to survive.

There is no apparent reason for the price rise they dont want to comment on it, so your only speculating that they want to keep jobs or whatever it is you think. If it was that bad other companies would be doing it too, like EA for example or ubisoft but they arnt at the moment. Film companies would increase the prices too if it was that bad right? ut they havnt.

Even if someone can afford a price rise doesn't mean they should accept it. (not that i can afford games over £40)

Modern Warfare 2 is guaranteed to sell millions on all platforms so a price increase is just greedy, they knew after the last games success they would be able to get a bit more profit on the fly.


If actual prices increase only slightly then that will be the choice of the retailer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> That is exactly what a boycott would be us not buying the games becasue they are far to expensive, hell i encourage people to not buy the game at those prices if they can afford it because it is pure greed by the publishers.



first of all, you don't know why they are raising their prices. second of all, they are a business, they are supposed to make money. it is your right to choose not to buy a game if you think it costs to much and it is the right of activision to charge whatever they want. if you dont like it why dont you start your own gaming company?



> Why are you so gladly sticking up for this price rise! in an economic rescission you dont increase prices you either freeze them or decrease them to increase overall sales. What makes them profit is sales so by increasing prices they are only driving customers away, if they want to survive in a recession they need to increase sales to get money to survive.



it is a bit more complicated than that. lowering prices doesnt mean you will sell more and even if you did sell more it doesnt mean you will make more money. by your logic you should sell products for $1 that cost $100 to manufacture and you would be rich. activision may be at a point where they simply have to raise prices to survive. 



> There is no apparent reason for the price rise they dont want to comment on it, so your only speculating that they want to keep jobs or whatever it is you think. If it was that bad other companies would be doing it too, like EA for example or ubisoft but they arnt at the moment. Film companies would increase the prices too if it was that bad right? ut they havnt.



business isn't one size fits all. competing companies like EA may be better positioned to take on a recession. and you are right they havnt said why they raised their prices and i am speculating. but so you are! you immediately assume greed (as if that is a bad thing when you are in business to make a profit.) if you dont like companies that want to make money then you should boycott everything.  



> Even if someone can afford a price rise doesn't mean they should accept it. (not that i can afford games over £40)
> 
> Modern Warfare 2 is guaranteed to sell millions on all platforms so a price increase is just greedy, they knew after the last games success they would be able to get a bit more profit on the fly.



well boo hoo! they want to make a profit and secure their future in the industry. again, if you dont like companies making profits then perhaps you should boycott from all businesses.


----------



## erocker (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they need to raise prices on their products to survive in this recession? maybe so they dont have to fire any of their employees. it doesnt make sense to boycott a company for increasing prices. if it is too expensive then just dont buy it. simple as that.





MilkyWay said:


> Why are you so gladly sticking up for this price rise!



How does exploring the reason for the price hike in a seemingly unbiased manner turn into "gladly sticking up for this price rise?"


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 10, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Emulators are your friend! the other day i got a Ps2 emulator working & ive been poking around for PS2 games on torrents.
> 
> thats a great idea -
> 
> thinking of getting your nephew a PS2 for his birthday? give him a usb stick with a PS2 emulator instead! - total value = £5 for the USB stick. another job well done



really? :O
are there weird PC controls?
and do the emulated games work with pc controllers?


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 10, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just to let my American brothers know 55.00 Pounds translates into 91.00 American dollars. This is not good for gamers like myself if this goes through. To be honest I think it will and probably become a standard practice.



If they ever started charging 91$ for games here in the US, I wouldnt buy games anymore. I would still get games but I wouldnt be paying for them.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> first of all, you don't know why they are raising their prices. second of all, they are a business, they are supposed to make money. it is your right to choose not to buy a game if you think it costs to much and it is the right of activision to charge whatever they want. if you dont like it why dont you start your own gaming company?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, let us not forget that the movie industry cannot be compared to the gaming industry. They operate on completely different models, and movies WAAAAAAYYYY out pace games in sales volume.

At any rate, if the game does go to $90, I won't be buying it, but I'm willing to bet the price will be 1:1 with the EU, as is usually the case with games in America. So, it will likely be $65 on release, which makes a bit more sense.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 10, 2009)

Dont mock me, all i can do is ask you to stop.

Did you read the article? They dont even have a reason for the price hike. Why would one company increase games prices when every other is not? If increased prices of development was true it would effect the whole industry not just one company.

If Coca Cola decided to charge an extra £1 for a 2litre of Coke lets say the usually charge £1.50 (in reality it depends on what shop you go to and prices fluctuate up and down so it could be cheaper one time dearer the next) im just not going to buy that brand of soft drink, ill buy other brands till it comes back down in price.

Im not adverse to companies making a profit im adverse to overcharging for greeds sake. Do you not understand that even the biggest dunce could assume that COD modern warfare 2 will sell millions and millions on every platform? So why does Activision see fit to increase the price of the game? 





> "Activision knows it has a 'hot' game, knows that the market will pay an additional ten per cent, and has decided to increase price accordingly."


 They think they can take advantage of customers by increasing game prices on games that will sell loads and it dosnt need to increase price on those games.

What about the other game developers and publishers no one expect Activison is increasing its game prices! Not even the budget developers or the less wealthy and large companies which you would expect to do so first. This is an affluent company we are talking about that can afford to keep prices what they (price freeze) are in this economic situation.

You have to sell products at over the manufacturing costs otherwise you make a loss and no one can continue to make products if they dont make any money.

Why treat me like a retard its like your deliberately trying to mock me. If your not doing that dont give the impression of trying to do that.

Im saying that if people cant afford games now or can just afford games how can they afford games that are dearer? If you want to make more money you simply cant increase prices in a time of economic downturn.

Im not buying Activison games at the suggested price of £55 that is unacceptable and i encourage other to simply not buy games at that price either.



> Kotick jokes about 'even higher' prices
> 
> Robert Kotick, CEO of Activision Blizzard, has taken a shot at critics of the next Call of Duty's higher than standard price point by joking about pushing them up "even further".
> 
> ...



http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/kotick-jokes-about-even-higher-prices


----------



## Wile E (Aug 10, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Dont mock me, all i can do is ask you to stop.
> 
> Did you read the article? They dont even have a reason for the price hike. Why would one company increase games prices when every other is not? If increased prices of development was true it would effect the whole industry not just one company.
> 
> ...



Disagreeing with you is not mocking you. Them not listing a reason is not the same as not having a reason. 

You need to lighten up and relax.

It is your right not to buy a product if you believe the price unfair, but to say the price hike is nothing more than greed, is pure speculation. While it very well may be the case, you have no evidence to prove as such, so it is merely your opinion (and many others, I'm sure, as you have quoted), and as such, shouldn't be stated as fact.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

well,i think they shouldn't of really increase the price,i'm sure its just an experiment to try out new prices,i wouldn't pay for that price though.
In a recession most companys would try increasing the sales to survive but activision being a big successful business may not need the increase of sales. I dunno its my opinion i guess


----------



## Sonido (Aug 11, 2009)

AltecV1 said:


> not big deal for me coz i dont buy games anyway



Maybe that's why they raise prices 

But for you all that do, don't! Fuck 'em. They want to play hardball, so get your gloves and bats ready. We're going to play!


----------



## vega22 (Aug 11, 2009)

come on, are you really shocked that this is happening? it will be the biggest game of the the year regardless of the price because we all know it will be good.

this si a common practice in buisness, you have somthing in high demand you can charge more for it because people want it, i know i do w@w was fun for a week but it was no cod4. i dont understand what the big out cry is for, nobody was lambasting nintendo when they upped the price on the wii which is a old peice of hardware which should cost alot less to produce today than it did then.

i got cod4 on release week for £25 and i have had way more than my monies worth out of that, so they rape on price for the next one shit happens.

they set the srp @£65 do you think that asda(walmart) or tesco will still sell it at that price? i would bet my left testy (my fave 1 bty ) that they will have it for about £40.


----------



## WhiteFish (Aug 11, 2009)

I activly boycot any game that has DRM of any form that installs itself on my system.

And dont fool yourselves, game PUBLISHERS and developers would still make money if they sold their brand new games for 20bucks a copy, infact, its been shown they can make MORE MONEY by lowering prices and selling higher volume(look at what steam and impulses sales do for profits for a good example) 

the problem is that game PUBLISHERS(not the dev's) set prices and are still wanting that 50-80bucks a copy that they wanted in the 90's, even for download copies of games!!!!

Some game publishers and developers are getting smart and going for VOLUME SALES but most arent.

Look at it like Microsoft and Apple when they charge triple digit prices for an OS, that model is falling apart because of NETBOOKS, the price of a netbook is cheaper then buying either companies OS is alone, and it probbly comes with windows XP or Linux(either is fine for ur avg netbook user.)

The software industry like the music and movie industry is in a place where its gonna have to change if it wants to stay successful.

look at it this way, if MS put out retail copies of win7 that where FULL INSTALL or upgrade that where 30-65bucks each(depending on the version) they wouldn't make as much per copy, but they would sell a hell of alot more copies, alot of people who would normally just pirate/crack the os would decide "hell with that hassle, I will just buy it", Hell I can think of at least 10 people I know who would jump on windows if the top version was 75 or even 85bucks, but who wont pay MS retail prices for an os and would rather "crack that bitch" as it where.

and dont fool yourselves the activation scheme of vista/win7 isnt nearly as hard to bypass/get around/fool as ms would like you to believe, If the links of balmer(in os and game industries alike) would just accept that they arent gonna be getting those high prices anymore and would price the os at a reasonable level, people would gobble it up, even people whos systems couldnt realy run it, and then alot of them would endup going out and buying OEM systems that come with the base version of win7/vista on them, so ms would have a double sale of their os!!!!

blah, say no to high prices!!!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Dammit
I'll boycott after MW2 wait I just converted that WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$85 WTF!!!!!!!!!!ok!!WTF!ohhhhh
well i'd buy the kit with the night vision for $150 but not just the game for $85 WTF!!!!!!!! I was willing to go $60 but $85 WTF!! oh no 
OK you got me I'LL BOYCOTT but only cause i have to god dammit


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 11, 2009)

activision= epic fail, they can blow themselves with them prices


----------



## rpsgc (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> maybe they need to raise prices on their products to survive in this recession? maybe so they dont have to fire any of their employees.



Do you also believe in Santa Claus? 

http://www.gamespot.com/news/6214826.html
http://www.nowgamer.com/news/985/activision-profits-up-700-per-cent
(that's profit, not revenue)


So yes, they can go fuck themselves with this new pricing scheme.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

once again you seem to forgotting the higher the demand the product gets the HIGHER the price would be,it happens all the time,if you don't like it then don't buy it all you have to do.
wether they make profit out of the usual price scheme or lowering it,and product like cod mw2 which i assume is an high demanding since everyone wants it they will obviously increase the price by the number of demands.
I'm not taking any sides im voicing out to all of you complaining about their price,if you don't like spending your money on it then DON'T buy it simple


----------



## rpsgc (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh really? I didn't know other publishers jacked up their prices with popular games before, care to show some examples? 

That's bull and you know it. Stop being a sheep and making up excuses for the greedy mega-corporations who don't give a shit about you and me.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sure there not trying to piss ppl off with the price rise just chill abit theres 2 sides to every story im not happy with price rises particularly living in Oz but it happens. You dont like it dont buy Activision games easy peasy.


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Im sure there not trying to piss ppl off with the price rise just chill abit theres 2 sides to every story im not happy with price rises particularly living in Oz but it happens. You dont like it dont buy Activision games easy peasy.



1. They clearly aren't trying to piss people off.. they're trying to make more money 
2. If you have the money.. and you can rationally justify paying 55 pounds for a videogame.. then by all means by it
if you don't.. don't buy it.
eventually the price will reduce to a more sensible price.. and the sales shall increase


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Oh really? I didn't know other publishers jacked up their prices with popular games before, care to show some examples?
> 
> That's bull and you know it. Stop being a sheep and making up excuses for the greedy mega-corporations who don't give a shit about you and me.



does it matter if its video games?? you see it in every other product the price WILL either INCREASE depending on the demands or DECREASE depending on sales thats all i'm saying.
If you don't like that idea then you have some small brain that need pay attention to business schemes.
Yeah they don't care about us because we are all there CONSUMERS/CUSTOMERS we BUY their product were all the same so stop being a little boy and accept the fact MW2 is a DEMANDING game due to its POPULARITY to everyone,i gurantee you people will pay that price because they love the franchise whether its a big price or not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can't argue with the guys I played L4D with the other night. I guess I have battered wife syndrome 

But I agree with some people on here that they are taking advantage of the goods. Sure I believe in 100% brutal capitalism and there is NO WAY I would condone theft. However at the same time I feel Activision is taking advantage of peoples love of gaming. Now in reality they are a corporation and they do it for the money. Not the love. I respect that. Its what I do too. But they also have to respect their fan base. After all without the fans Activision wouldn't exist. So by Activision jacking up the prices in this economy its kinda a slap in the face. If things were better on the home-front (economy) then I'd say more power to them.

When it doesn't sell as they anticipated they will blame piracy and claim the Wii's popularity is a fad. They will never admit they F$*KED up in a marketing strategy. Do I condone piracy of a luxury product? No. Do I understand it given the circumstances? Yeah. I say in the end "Don't buy, but don't steal."


----------



## Stearic (Aug 11, 2009)

btarunr said:


> In India, they can't sell a PC game for over Rupees 999 (that's US $21).



Btarunr, I remember, back in 1999, when NFS: High Stakes was out, it was selling for Rs 3000 (!!!) at Landmark in Chennai  Quake -II was about Rs 1500-2000...for the legal version. If you dropped by the stores on Brigade Road in B'lore, you could pick up 6 of the latest games for a total of Rs 600 at the time. 

Now, things have changed, and it's no longer easy to get the 'other' versions so openly...but prices are also reasonable...I saw many games for Rs 600-900 (legal versions) the last time I visited B'lore.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

rpsgc said:


> Do you also believe in Santa Claus?
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/6214826.html
> http://www.nowgamer.com/news/985/activision-profits-up-700-per-cent
> ...



you should applaud a company for pursuing high profits. if you cant pay the price and there are enough of you out there, then they will lower their price. simple as that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well in defense of Activision nothing is set in stone. For all we know this could been just testing the waters by some PR jackass which is now standing in an unemployment line.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well in defense of Activision nothing is set in stone. For all we know this could been just testing the waters by some PR jackass which is now standing in an unemployment line.



mailman, you side with us capitalists. why do you think people are so quick to demonize companies that try to make a lot of money?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> mailman, you side with us capitalists. why do you think people are so quick to demonize companies that try to make a lot of money?



Most people hate two things. A. What they do not understand. B. What they cannot achieve. In this instance its not only both but a convenient excuse to steal.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> you should applaud a company for pursuing high profits. if you cant pay the price and there are enough of you out there, then they will lower their price. simple as that.



Do you know how long it took for lets say a Sony PS2/PS3 to drop in price in the UK/Europe-in-general???

because unless you lived in Europe for at least a year or more - you wont know or understand how it feels to the people who have no choice but to accept that thats how things are.

just because you can have 30% pricecuts on a ton of stuff in the USA doesnt mean that the same thing will instantly happen or happen at all in the UK. cost of living here alone is already expensive & since the economy went up shit creak everything else like food, groceries & general consumables also went up in price in a lot of places. & they stayed up till famlies/people started cutting back & trying to save money, followed by house reposessions that were up 70% because the banks were sinking & they were trying to recover their money...did they care that Mr blogs had 3 kids & a wife living in the house? no they didnt care at all - & it wasnt until all that happend then major retailers/grocery stores/supermarkets decided to help out by lowering the cost of everyday consumerbles like milk & eggs etc etc.


so dont think you know everything just because you live in the US because it dont work that way


Prices WONT officially go down for a lot of people & if they did then that would be up to the store owners disgression.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its going to be hard to not buy games that are published/made by Activision.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you know how long it took for lets say a Sony PS2/PS3 to drop in price in the UK/Europe-in-general???
> 
> because unless you lived in Europe for at least a year or more - you wont know or understand how it feels to the people who have no choice but to accept that thats how things are.
> 
> ...



So why is it more expensive in the UK than the US? I'm guessing it's an unfriendly business economy due to an over-regulatory government? Just a guess...

*The above question sounds sarcastic but it is not. It is a valid question.


----------



## DaveK (Aug 11, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Its going to be hard to not buy games that are published/made by Activision.



All I want is Modern Warfare 2, fuck the rest of their games. I'm already boycotting EA lol. Haven't bought a game developed or published by EA in over a year.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> So why is it more expensive in the UK than the US? I'm guessing it's an unfriendly business economy due to an over-regulatory government? Just a guess...
> 
> *The above question sounds sarcastic but it is not. It is a valid question.



The government is over-regulatory. It's quite detrimental for businesses and public sector organisations.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The government is over-regulatory. It's quite detrimental for businesses and public sector organisations.



Thus you have super high prices on some goods. I would guess. I'm not stating fact but assumption.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

Isn't the cost of doing business for a company like Activision cost more in the UK than say the US due to these regulations and such?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Isn't the cost of doing business for a company like Activision cost more in the UK than say the US due to these regulations and such?



I would guess so. However I don't know if its to the extent that they are charging for.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would guess so. However I don't know if its to the extent that they are charging for.



That's what I'm trying to find out. Why is it more expensive in the UK?


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thus you have super high prices on some goods. I would guess. I'm not stating fact but assumption.





erocker said:


> Isn't the cost of doing business for a company like Activision cost more in the UK than say the US due to these regulations and such?



It is also we have a higher VAT I believe as well. What alot of people here don't factor in is that our healthcare is free as is alot of other things which kinda balances it out. Public healthcare is quite good and private isn't much better. I love the military health care though its fantastic compared to the NHS.

Anyway in the UK prices are alot higher than in the US and house prices are also much higher here than in the states.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

Prices will rise again for people in the UK if David Cameron comes into power - the conservative party havent ruled out charging 20% VAT - we already pay 17.5% on everything here & thats 1 of the reasons why everything is so expensive in the UK. so when people say 'inflation' Europeans/British people are 1 of the first people to moan because they will be affected by it directly.

you can sit there at your desk & say to me if i dont like it here then why dont I move? but moving doesnt change the country - it will stay this way whether i stay here or not.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It is also we have a higher VAT I believe as well. What alot of people here don't factor in is that our healthcare is free as is alot of other things which kinda balances it out. Public healthcare is quite good and private isn't much better. I love the military health care though its fantastic compared to the NHS.
> 
> Anyway in the UK prices are alot higher than in the US and house prices are also much higher here than in the states.



Ok, so free healthcare is one reason things are more expensive. So what's with the complaints about things being more expensive? Is it the fault of a business selling goods or is it the fault of the government. Or, is it just the fact that people want all these things and not have to pay for them?



FreedomEclipse said:


> Prices will rise again for people in the UK if David Cameron comes into power - the conservative party havent ruled out charging 20% VAT - we already pay 17.5% on everything here & thats 1 of the reasons why everything is so expensive in the UK. so when people say 'inflation' Europeans/British people are 1 of the first people to moan because they will be affected by it directly.
> 
> you can sit there at your desk & say to me if i dont like it here then why dont I move? but moving doesnt change the country - it will stay this way whether i stay here or not.



So are there any plans to change your government? Is it universal that everyone in the UK is pissed that they have to pay so much to the government and or extra money to companies for thier goods due to government regulation?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ok, so free healthcare is one reason things are more expensive. So what's with the complaints about things being more expensive? Is it the fault of a business selling goods or is it the fault of the government. Or, is it just the fact that people want all these things and not have to pay for them?



Its because the goverment keeps upping the rate of taxes but our salaries never change to make ends meet. thats why we complain. the NHS care might be free but their not perfect. they have been slammed by the press so many times its laughable. yet part of our salary goes to fund their organisations/trusts.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ok, so free healthcare is one reason things are more expensive. So what's with the complaints about things being more expensive? Is it the fault of a business selling goods or is it the fault of the government. Or, is it just the fact that people want all these things and not have to pay for them?



I'm not complaining about the price of a game. I'd complain if it was an essential but its not. Personally I like the way the country is atm although we aren't doing too well economically even before the recession :shadedshu


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I'm not complaining about the price of a game. I'd complain if it was an essential but its not. Personally I like the way the country is atm although we aren't doing too well economically even before the recession :shadedshu



Ok, but are you not doing well economically due to what? I'm again guessing by regulation. Too many rules dictating whether you can actually make good money.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Ok, but are you not doing well economically due to what? I'm again guessing by regulation. Too many rules dictating whether you can actually make good money.



Yeah thats it. I was agreeing with you but don't think I actually but that into words.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> So are there any plans to change your government? Is it universal that everyone in the UK is pissed that they have to pay so much to the government and or extra money to companies for thier goods due to government regulation?



there are currently no plans to change the goverment. & in any case bringing in a new goverment will just sink us to a new low with increased tax's & VAT. so thats not a good idea at the moment


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> there are currently no plans to change the goverment. & in any case bringing in a new goverment will just sink us to a new low with increased tax's & VAT. so thats not a good idea at the moment



Planning for some good ol' fashined reform would be a good idea. Streamline the government, cut waste, cut useless beurocratic positions, cut unecessary projects that take in more money than it puts out, etc. Easier said than done, this is the case for the US as well.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Planning for some good ol' fashined reform would be a good idea. Streamline the government, cut waste, cut useless beurocratic positions, cut unecessary projects that take in more money than it puts out, etc. Easier said than done, this is the case for the US as well.



Don't forget bigger boats for the me


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Don't forget bigger boats for the me



Aye aye Cap'n! Nothing wrong with our taxes going to those who protect us.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Planning for some good ol' fashined reform would be a good idea. Streamline the government, cut waste, cut useless beurocratic positions, cut unecessary projects that take in more money than it puts out, etc. Easier said than done, this is the case for the US as well.



we do - we need to wipe the slate clean & start again, but the fact is both parties/candidates that are running for election are too deeply embedded in sleaze & underhanded sneakmeister tactics to be honest about what their doing & over the years thats been one of the major things that has brought this great country to ruins - because positions of power are being abused at the tax payers expense


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 11, 2009)

Its Labour that has put us into the financial mess we are in today with over ambitious public spending and extra tiers of government. The Conservatives have always aimed for lower taxes, but its quite concievable that some taxes will have to increase  in order to try and dig us out of the huge debt that Labour have got us into (along with the fact that Gordon Brown sold a large chunk of the countries gold reserves).


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> we do - we need to wipe the slate clean & start again, but the fact is both parties/candidates that are running for election are too deeply embedded in sleaze & underhanded sneakmeister tactics to be honest about what their doing & over the years thats been one of the major things that has brought this great country to ruins - because positions of power are being abused at the tax payers expense



Here too bud, we are just a little behind you guys. In about a years time we'll be throwing money at our government just as much with every signature of Obama's pen. What are you going to do when the majority of people vote for these people.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Aye aye Cap'n! Nothing wrong with our taxes going to those who protect us.



Speaking of new ships im dying to go out on our new type 45's.



FreedomEclipse said:


> we do - we need to wipe the slate clean & start again, but the fact is both parties/candidates that are running for election are too deeply embedded in sleaze & underhanded sneakmeister tactics to be honest about what their doing & over the years thats been one of the major things that has brought this great country to ruins - because positions of power are being abused at the tax payers expense



Yeah we need a massive reshuffle of the seats of power. Currently the PM doesn't have enough power to respond quickly to incidents. Just through age the system has become corrupt and abused. I get the feeling that our politicians are in it for personal gain and not to improve our country.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

The guy said it was going to not just be a European price increase it would be all over the world so however long it takes it will happen maybe not with the next few games in every region but later on i bet next year it will start to become apparent.

They mock us with jokes about increasing prices further totally inconsiderate in an economic climate like this.

We are stupid okay we silently moan about things but never do anythign about it thats the British way! In America its a social thing prices have to be low and quantity has to be high aka all you can eat cheap fuel (gas/petrol diesel) ect

Its not just us wanting shit for free because if it was prices wouldn't be so high that is obvious.

You know what im 18 i go to college and i cant afford games at £55! Im not buying them at that price, compared to other products that is a high price i mean what else could i get for £55 or for a little more i could get such and such that is better value overall. Whatever you say wont change the fact its to expensive for what it is and people like me wont accept that.

If it wasnt a game and it was gas people would be all in a huff, kinda stupid isnt it? does it matter really if its a game or not because its the same situation.

Your just assuming its due to regulation, all the Americans do.

I love living in Scotland i think its a fair and nice place to live, SAFE and friendly for the most part. You cant change our government, anyway reform what type of reform, labour invented the welfare state in Britain we are a nation that based ourself on that you cant change that to match the US ideals.

They are trying to charge to much and its unacceptable. IF they suddenly started charging £5 for Chewing Gum i could afford it sure but it would be expensive for what it is and i wouldnt buy it.



erocker said:


> Aye aye Cap'n! Nothing wrong with our taxes going to those who protect us.



You havnt even been invaded ONCE. Attacked yes by a terrorist cell, but not invaded by a nation

EH and stop spamming the thread it was originally about Activison increasing games prices.


----------



## mikek75 (Aug 11, 2009)

The native Americans were invaded big time don't forget,LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> You havnt even been invaded ONCE. Attacked yes by a terrorist cell, but not invaded by a nation



Have you seen there defence budget  I'm not surprised they haven't been invaded.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Do you know how long it took for lets say a Sony PS2/PS3 to drop in price in the UK/Europe-in-general???
> 
> because unless you lived in Europe for at least a year or more - you wont know or understand how it feels to the people who have no choice but to accept that thats how things are.
> 
> ...



well you do not have a right to a ps3 or any video game. you cannot demand that they charge a lower price simply because you cannot pay for it. you can only pay what you wish to pay. software companies and all companies are not your slaves in which they create a product and price it at your discretion.


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> The guy said it was going to not just be a European price increase it would be all over the world so however long it takes it will happen maybe not with the next few games in every region but later on i bet next year it will start to become apparent.
> 
> They mock us with jokes about increasing prices further totally inconsiderate in an economic climate like this.
> 
> ...



I suggest you not bother posting in your own thread anymore. Nobody is saying you are stupid. No one is mocking you. You are taking things way too personally and the rest of us here are partaking in a civil and polite discussion. Nobody is spamming your thread. We are trying to get to the root of why prices are going up. Yeah, we could all just come in here and post "this is bullshit, that is bullshit" but what good is that? Yeah, stuff is getting expensive and it sucks. Let's figure out why. What does getting "invaded" have to do with anything? It doesn't, you are losing your focus. Please don't turn this into a x country vs. x country ordeal.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well fuck that!!! $85-$90 bullshit I boycott that price
I preordered for $60 Yeah


----------



## KainXS (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> The guy said it was going to not just be a European price increase it would be all over the world so however long it takes it will happen maybe not with the next few games in every region but later on i bet next year it will start to become apparent.
> 
> They mock us with jokes about increasing prices further totally inconsiderate in an economic climate like this.
> 
> ...



does it matter, at the end of the day, everyone gets screwed one way or another, I mean, I live knowing that my government reaches in my pockets and bitchslaps me everyday in taxes, hell, your better off, your governement isn't retarded like ours.

this isn't a battle of the countries you know.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well you do not have a right to a ps3 or any video game. you cannot demand that they charge a lower price simply because you cannot pay for it. you can only pay what you wish to pay. software companies and all companies are not your slaves in which they create a product and price it at your discretion.



slaves? i can afford games i think its highway robbery charging £55 for a game its far to expensive and its not really for any reason that they are increasing prices

i cant afford a nice expensive car right but those are justified prices for what they are i dont expect to be able to buy one

if volksvagen decided to charge £100,000 for a golf i would be like WTF? that is the same price as a sports car or whatever, when every other hatchback was around £10,000 i would be like why charge so much?

its not a fucking right never said it was i keep saying its blind robbery, taking advantage of consumers


im not buying there games simple no shit you can say will make me buy em end of discussion


----------



## KainXS (Aug 11, 2009)

cool down man just cool down,

we all know its wrong so theres no point in arguing,


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its not a fucking right never said it was i keep saying its blind robbery, taking advantage of consumers
> 
> 
> im not buying there games simple no shit you can say will make me buy em end of discussion



Consumers are free to make their own decisions. Nobody is making you buy anything and you are doing the right thing by not buying an overpriced product. If more people do the same as you, the company charging too much will get the point.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> I suggest you not bother posting in your own thread anymore. Nobody is saying you are stupid. No one is mocking you. You are taking things way too personally and the rest of us here are partaking in a civil and polite discussion. Nobody is spamming your thread. We are trying to get to the root of why prices are going up. Yeah, we could all just come in here and post "this is bullshit, that is bullshit" but what good is that? Yeah, stuff is getting expensive and it sucks. Let's figure out why. What does getting "invaded" have to do with anything? It doesn't, you are losing your focus. Please don't turn this into a x country vs. x country ordeal.



Your the guy who started to derail the thread, it was never about governments it was Activisons idea.

If it was some quasi government or economic reasons it would effect more than one game company.

People where mocking me i asked them to stop? Whats so wrong with that. People cant treat me with respect so i ask them too.
Dont bother telling me how to react or feel i dont tell you to make a sad face at a funeral


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Consumers are free to make their own decisions. Nobody is making you buy anything and you are doing the right thing by not buying an overpriced product. If more people do the same as you, the company charging too much will get the point.



So whats the point in the big argument?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

> In America its a social thing prices have to be low and quantity has to be high aka all you can eat cheap fuel (gas/petrol diesel) ect


 Just for shits and giggles, What did you mean by that?


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> So whats the point in the big argument?



What argument?


----------



## KainXS (Aug 11, 2009)

Activision is a U.S based developer and due to the current economic situation in america, they are going to increase their game prices in other countries to get by I think, EU is in a better economic situation than U.S. right now, so they are going to capitalize on that and increase their game prices in EU countries, but if they increase prices in the U.S. people more than likely wouldn't buy their games since people are low on cash right now due to our new money tossing president.

This is how I see it as.

he means that americans get everything cheap and he is kinda right, and I live in america and I say that, I have been to EU and things aren't cheap pretty much everthing cost more.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Just for shits and giggles, What did you mean by that?



God Bless America. Praise the lord and pass the ammunition!


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

KainXS said:


> Activision is a U.S based developer and due to the current economic situation in america, they are going to increase their game prices in other countries to get by I think, EU is in a better economic situation than U.S. right now, so they are going to capitalize on that and increase their game prices in EU countries.
> 
> This is how I see it as.
> 
> he means that americans get everything cheap and he is kinda right, and I live in america and I say that, I have been to EU and things aren't cheap pretty much everthing cost more.



Yes, and the US is slowly catching up. Soon we will be right up in line with what they are paying. We were paying less due to having a more simple government. That is changing. When a government gets larger and requires more money, they not only take the money from it's people but from the companies that reside within it's borders which means less money for us and less money for the companies. A normal citizen needs to work more to make more money. A company needs to charge more to make more money. Average Joe and average company = lose. Government gets more money.

V V V V V V V 
Government taking more money from companies = inflation.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, and the US is slowly catching up. Soon we will be right up in line with what they are paying. We were paying less due to having a more simple government. That is changing. When a government gets larger and requires more money, they not only take the money from it's people but from the companies that reside within it's borders which means less money for us and less money for the companies. A normal citizen needs to work more to make more money. A company needs to charge more to make more money. Average Joe and average company = lose. Government gets more money.



And thats just before inflation hits


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

55 euros= 90 U.S. dollars 
and the only difference in price is due to individual Govt's Tarrifs, companies make up the difference in price to = the same profit It's your Govt's fault you pay higher price's


> In America its a social thing prices have to be low and quantity has to be high aka all you can eat cheap fuel (gas/petrol diesel) ect


 Yeah


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> Just for shits and giggles, What did you mean by that?



I didnt mean any offence but that's how it is, people in America want low prices and i used the all you can eat as a reference a bad tacky and maybe a tad offensive.

They dont stand for overcharging like gas prices they are lower than most places yet they wont stand for it if it goes up.

Over here in UK prices go up we never do anything about it, we silently complain so to say.

The cheapest you can find apple products is in the USA. Its more than a regulation and tax thing to me as an outsiders view.

Cars are cheaper too i think its about what you find acceptable or are willing to pay over the manufacturing cost. While everything in the USA is cheaper the profits are also larger strange one lol.

Sorry if i offended anyone on this thread, im done im not arguing over every point because there is no point to the arguing nothing happens people still believe whatever they want to. The best thing i can do is just post updates and let everyone decide themselves what they want to do.

EDIT: if you take away inflation, currency exchange rate and tax Europeans still pay on average more for just about anything.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I didnt mean any offence but that's how it is, people in America want low prices and i used the all you can eat as a reference a bad tacky and maybe a tad offensive.
> 
> They dont stand for overcharging like gas prices they are lower than most places yet they wont stand for it if it goes up.
> *
> ...



So you just let the companies and corporations walk all over you? Interesting....

You shouldn't let that happen


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

If your government is taxing you beyond your means do something about it. Getting upset on a tech forum about it will do nothing. Having yourself and others with your ideals complain to your government on a large scale will help. It may be best to put your efforts into that. This is why we don't pay a lot in the US. Unfortunately more and more US citizens are becoming complacent with their government and this is changing for the worse.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I didnt mean any offence but that's how it is, people in America want low prices and i used the all you can eat as a reference a bad tacky and maybe a tad offensive.
> 
> They dont stand for overcharging like gas prices they are lower than most places yet they wont stand for it if it goes up.
> 
> ...


No offense taken, but here is a break down of that... Here in the U.S. we let products into our borders without tax, which leads to lower product prices which equals more jobs overseas which equals less jobs here which equals 55 Euros to 90 U.S. dollars..........Our lower prices put me out of work...


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> So you just let the companies walk all over you? Interesting....



most of the time, we dont do much about industry closing either, like if a factory is closing we just let it happen we dont try fight the job cuts to much

British just dont go to the same place again or not buy the product again, we never give a reason or complain

like if my broadband was shit i would either put up with it or move provider i wouldnt complain to get a better connection, just theoretically speaking as if i wasnt getting the intended service

its like they didnt do something with the meal properly we dont ask for a new meal we just move it to the side and dont go back to that restaurant

word of mouth is another thing we rely on, we seem to tell people about our complaints to our friends in the hope they avoid a product or place, we never complain directly to the company to improve it or correct something


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

boomstik360 said:


> So you just let the companies and corporations walk all over you? Interesting....
> 
> You shouldn't let that happen



Yeah we don't like to kick up a fuss.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

in general , in the USA, when a company raises the price of a product, consumers can either pay the higher price or search for a cheaper alternative. complaining about it wont get you far. UNLESS of course you are talking about healthcare and other things people believe they have a right to. that is why when you said you want to boycott a company for raising its prices i had to respond to remind you that software developers are not your slaves or slaves to society that have to create video games and sell them at a price that people want. the irony is consumers DO control the prices of goods through demand. so boycotss are fine and dandy, but dont demonize a company for pursing profits. they dont turn around and demonize you for being a cheap bastard.


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> If your government is taxing you beyond your means do something about it. Getting upset on a tech forum about it will do nothing. Having yourself and others with your ideals complain to your government on a large scale will help. It may be best to put your efforts into that. This is why we don't pay a lot in the US. Unfortunately more and more US citizens are becoming complacent with their government and this is changing for the worse.



Very well spoken erocker, you took the word right out of my mouth, or well brain


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> most of the time, we dont do much about industry closing either, like if a factory is closing we just let it happen we dont try fight the job cuts to much



But why is that factory closing in the first place? It's possible due to the fact it can't be profitable anymore due to the government wanting a piece of the pie that is too big. That government also wants pie from all of the factory workers. In turn the factory doesn't make enough money and the workers in the factory aren't making enough money.



jmcslob said:


> No offense taken, but here is a break down of that... Here in the U.S. we let products into our borders without tax, which leads to lower product prices which equals more jobs overseas which equals less jobs here which equals 55 Euros to 90 U.S. dollars..........Our lower prices put me out of work...



Don't worry, more regulation will take care of that. With new environmental regulation things being shipped to the US will become less profitable due to restrictions. Shipping burns greenhouse gasses. Outsourcing of manufacturing will be going away and hopefully more things will be manufactured in the US once again. Sounds somewhat good in principal...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I didnt mean any offence but that's how it is, people in America want low prices and i used the all you can eat as a reference a bad tacky and maybe a tad offensive.
> 
> They dont stand for overcharging like gas prices they are lower than most places yet they wont stand for it if it goes up.
> 
> ...


Its a simple principle man. Supply and demand. America is the largest consumer market in the world. We don't care who has to suffer as long as we get a good deal. EVERY country is like this but doesn't have the purchase power we have. You should consider yourselves blessed in some ways. To be "someone" here you have to have "something". Therefor you buy a lot of shit you dont need. The more you buy the cheaper goods go down. Want to break that habit? Go Socialist. Then you dont have anything worth a damn but hey neither does anyone else. Plus prices are sky high


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> No offense taken, but here is a break down of that... Here in the U.S. we let products into our borders without tax, which leads to lower product prices which equals more jobs overseas which equals less jobs here which equals 55 Euros to 90 U.S. dollars..........Our lower prices put me out of work...



really so by you getting cheaper goods it means that more jobs are going over seas? i always thought that moving jobs to cheaper countries was a global issue?

like a lot of it jobs are going to the rapidly expanding indian it sector, china is cheap for manufacturing
a lot of countries offer incentives to get companies to move there

im sure tho that what your saying is a major factor i understand


wait so because that US prices are increasing do you think its effecting global prices?

i hope that activison is only doing this for profit otherwise we might see other products rising in cost


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> really so by you getting cheaper goods it means that more jobs are going over seas? i always thought that moving jobs to cheaper countries was a global issue?
> 
> like a lot of it jobs are going to the rapidly expanding indian it sector, china is cheap for manufacturing
> a lot of countries offer incentives to get companies to move there
> ...


BY GOLY HES GOT IT!

Yeah man. EVERYTHING is about to go up.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i hope that activison is only doing this for profit otherwise we might see other products rising in cost



they are doing it for profit because they know things are going to get worse.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> in general , in the USA, when a company raises the price of a product, consumers can either pay the higher price or search for a cheaper alternative. complaining about it wont get you far. UNLESS of course you are talking about healthcare and other things people believe they have a right to. that is why when you said you want to boycott a company for raising its prices i had to respond to remind you that software developers are not your slaves or slaves to society that have to create video games and sell them at a price that people want. the irony is consumers DO control the prices of goods through demand. so boycotss are fine and dandy, but dont demonize a company for pursing profits. they dont turn around and demonize you for being a cheap bastard.


I know i'm going off subject..But if you are suggesting Health care should only be for those who can afford to pay for it oh We got a problem! I don't believe in Plastic surgery for all But basic vaccinations to slow the spread of illness's and basic health care should be covered by the government PERIOD. Profiting off of HUMAN life is WRONG, And i don't mean Games and Mcdonalds I mean life and Death, AND I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO SUGGEST AN ANSWER TO OUR HEALTH CARE PROBLEM...ELIMINATE PROFIT FROM HEALTH CARE....THAT'S ALL WE HAVE TO DO....SET UP A SCIENCE AGENCY BASED OFF NASA TO DO ALL MEDICAL RESEARCH...AND BRING THE REST OF THE WORLD'S POPULATION IN ON IT JUST LIKE NASA DOES AND EVERYONE COULD BE HEALTHY


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I know i'm going off subject..But if you are suggesting Health care should only be for those who can afford to pay for it oh We got a problem! I don't believe in Plastic surgery for all But basic vaccinations to slow the spread of illness's and basic health care should be covered by the government PERIOD. Profiting off of HUMAN life is WRONG, And i don't mean Games and Mcdonalds I mean life and Death, AND I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO SUGGEST AN ANSWER TO OUR HEALTH CARE PROBLEM...ELIMINATE PROFIT FROM HEALTH CARE....THAT'S ALL WE HAVE TO DO....SET UP A SCIENCE AGENCY BASED OFF NASA TO DO ALL MEDICAL RESEARCH...AND BRING THE REST OF THE WORLD'S POPULATION IN ON IT JUST LIKE NASA DOES AND EVERYONE COULD BE HEALTHY



in a perfect world, sure. but in reality no government program on this scale is ever successful. healthcare cannot be a human right because that would mean that healthcare providers are slaves to humanity.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> in a perfect world, sure. but in reality no government program on this scale is ever successful. healthcare cannot be a human right because that would mean that healthcare providers are slaves to humanity.


OR, highly respected civil servants,remember our govt is OF THE PEOPLE FOR THE PEOPLE,TO PROTECT FROM ALL INVADERS FOREIGN OR DOMESTIC


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> OR, highly respected civil servants,remember our govt is OF THE PEOPLE FOR THE PEOPLE,TO PROTECT FROM ALL INVADERS FOREIGN OR DOMESTIC



remmeber that in a free society you cannot vote away other peoples freedoms.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

ah but over here analysts say that the recession has plateau!
they say it wont get worse but it will stay like this for a while

me personally i think its going to get better but slowly and it will never be as cheap as it once was not that it was ever really damn cheap in the UK

how can you say they are doing it for profit because they know its going to get worse? i mean come on there profits rose again as it said in an article i linked, plus its only that company thats doing it others would want to do the same if you where right

healthcare providers? not if its all publicly owned like the NHS, but to create a healthcare system in the US like that would take forever and then the rich people would still get private lol

is it a right to healthcare only if your society says so, nothing truly is a right its just codes and laws written by society

nobody could afford healthcare in the UK before the creation of the NHS, improving health also meant that people could work better and longer increasing productivity that was totally off topic lol but ill take a risk for a short random spam history lesson


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I know i'm going off subject..But if you are suggesting Health care should only be for those who can afford to pay for it oh We got a problem! I don't believe in Plastic surgery for all But basic vaccinations to slow the spread of illness's and basic health care should be covered by the government PERIOD. Profiting off of HUMAN life is WRONG, And i don't mean Games and Mcdonalds I mean life and Death, AND I'LL BE THE FIRST ONE TO SUGGEST AN ANSWER TO OUR HEALTH CARE PROBLEM...ELIMINATE PROFIT FROM HEALTH CARE....THAT'S ALL WE HAVE TO DO....SET UP A SCIENCE AGENCY BASED OFF NASA TO DO ALL MEDICAL RESEARCH...AND BRING THE REST OF THE WORLD'S POPULATION IN ON IT JUST LIKE NASA DOES AND EVERYONE COULD BE HEALTHY



Wee! I'll poop rainbows in your honor!


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/kotick-earned-USD15-million-in-2008-forbes



> Kotick earned $15 million in 2008
> 
> Activision Blizzard's president and CEO Robert Kotick earned USD 15 million in 2008, according to a Forbes profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## KainXS (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> remmeber that in a free society you cannot vote away other peoples freedoms.



theres no such thing as freedom, no such thing,


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ah but over here analysts say that the recession has plateau!
> they say it wont get worse but it will stay like this for a while



it depends on who you talk to! beware politicaly motivated economists. 



> how can you say they are doing it for profit because they know its going to get worse? i mean come on there profits rose again as it said in an article i linked, plus its only that company thats doing it others would want to do the same if you where right



high profits are rarely sustainable, especially in a recession. there are sooo many reasons why activision could be seeing high profits. most likely it is new management and a better business model. without a full detailed background of activision it is impossible to know.  raising prices could be an indicator of market adjustment. because of the recession more and more people are spending less on vacations and more on things like going to the movies, and spending money on video games. 



> healthcare providers? not if its all publicly owned like the NHS, but to create a healthcare system in the US like that would take forever and then the rich people would still get private lol
> 
> is it a right to healthcare only if your society says so, nothing truly is a right its just codes and laws written by society
> 
> nobody could afford healthcare in the UK before the creation of the NHS, improving health also meant that people could work better and longer increasing productivity that was totally off topic lol but ill take a risk for a short random spam history lesson




i'll say this and be done with it. the reason healthcare is expensive in the US is because of government interference which began in the 1960s. there was a time in the US that healthcare was affordable for everyone.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> remmeber that in a free society you cannot vote away other peoples freedoms.


DO YOU MEAN FREEDOMS LIKE *LIFE* LIBERTY AND *JUSTICE* FOR ALL
I hear what you are saying but how free are you when you are sick and have to rely on someone with a cure that could save your life, how free are you then, i guess free enough to die huh, if you can't pay for it, where is the Justice in that
Nobody would be forced to be a doctor it would be a choice like those who decide to be politicians and they would be given a rather nice chunk of change to do it, and if we had a medical science foundation built under the NASA model it could be done quite effortlessly, I have a rather smart cousin who used to work at the Glenn research facility in Cleveland b4 it shut down now he lives in Hampton Virginia and still works for NASA making $190,000 a year with the best health care you could imagine, He could go work in the private sector for more money, it is his choice as a free citizen, but he likes to do less restricted research. According to him in the private sector you are given a project to look for answers from A-E where as in NASA they want A-Z, which he says "Is like looking for treatment instead of a cure" and i believe that's exactly it, profit before all else.If money is the main goal, money we will find, and that's the problem, Private companies don't want a cure they want a treatment, and that;s dragging us all down


----------



## erocker (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> it depends on who you talk to! beware politicaly motivated economists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Oh, and greed from pharmaceutical companies, insurance companies. Bottom line it all comes down to greed whether public or private. I reminisce to a time when money wasn't #1 on people's list of importance. Then again back then I was a child, I would of much rather had a Voltron instead of boring money.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes. Oh, and greed from pharmaceutical companies, insurance companies. Bottom line it all comes down to greed whether public or private. I reminisce to a time when money wasn't #1 on people's list of importance. Then again back then I was a child, I would of much rather had a Voltron instead of boring money.


I miss Voltron too, I don't think Voltron would stand for this unjustice, he would pull out the big sword and cut the ACTIVISION HQ in half while the sky flashed brite colors


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> DO YOU MEAN FREEDOMS LIKE *LIFE* LIBERTY AND *JUSTICE* FOR ALL
> I hear what you are saying but how free are you when you are sick and have to rely on someone with a cure that could save your life, how free are you then, i guess free enough to die huh, if you can't pay for it, where is the Justice in that
> Nobody would be forced to be a doctor it would be a choice like those who decide to be politicians and they would be given a rather nice chunk of change to do it, and if we had a medical science foundation built under the NASA model it could be done quite effortlessly, I have a rather smart cousin who used to work at the Glenn research facility in Cleveland b4 it shut down now he lives in Hampton Virginia and still works for NASA making $190,000 a year with the best health care you could imagine, He could go work in the private sector for more money, it is his choice as a free citizen, but he likes to do less restricted research. According to him in the private sector you are given a project to look for answers from A-E where as in NASA they want A-Z, which he says "Is like looking for treatment instead of a cure" and i believe that's exactly it, profit before all else.If money is the main goal, money we will find, and that's the problem, Private companies don't want a cure they want a treatment, and that;s dragging us all down



that wouldnt lower the cost of health insurance. it would simply give politicians another outlet to lull the people into serfdom. you cannot have a right to healthcare when you rely on someone else to both PAY for it and provide at a cost set out by a third party. it would be like me going up to you and demanding that you build me a PC at the price I demand no matter the cost to you.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> that wouldnt lower the cost of health insurance. it would simply give politicians another outlet to lull the people into serfdom. you cannot have a right to healthcare when you rely on someone else to both PAY for it and provide at a cost set out by a third party. it would be like me going up to you and demanding that you build me a PC at the price I demand no matter the cost to you.


I'm not suggesting we keep insurance, that = profit i'm suggesting it's provided to you like water from the tap, for basic stuff, and life or death, insurance can be for creature comfort health care 
We are paying for it already btw i'm suggesting we pull the profit from what we are already paying for (welfare, medicaid)
EDIT: you do realize we pay for medical research thru taxes right,then corps Patent what they want and charge us for there profit, go to STANFORD medical and look it up 10% of medical research is privately paid for the rest is from our taxes, why should they profit from my money and not there's yeah they have to pay for FDA clearings, after we pay to have it developed, that process could be replaced VIA a national medical board, oh wait we have one that already does that, huh seems like we made it law to pay for corp greed


----------



## Reventon (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll wait and buy it used, thanks.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> that wouldnt lower the cost of health insurance. it would simply give politicians another outlet to lull the people into serfdom. you cannot have a right to healthcare when you rely on someone else to both PAY for it and provide at a cost set out by a third party. it would be like me going up to you and demanding that you build me a PC at the price I demand no matter the cost to you.



i dont want to drag it off topic again but if you get private healthcare others are still paying for your treatment so to speak as 1 consumer you cant afford all the equipment and such but as a whole everyone who pays can afford to fund the hospital

so its exactly the same as a public scheme except that you get to choose who you pay to

maybe its the US analysts that are trying to scare its own country i mean a lot of analysts are saying its stagnated and its at a peak UK government says that it is too

but they do say it will stay like this for a while


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

I still say a revolution is the best answer to MW2's pricing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I still say a revolution is the best answer to MW2's pricing.



its not just that game tho im not being stingy because i want it, its the whole linup is increasing greatly in price that im abject to

why do they need to do this? they make millions of profit on these titles

why overcharge?

Lets go back to a monarchy and we all pay the queen to live in luxury and steal from foreign places, IMPRERIALISM FTW!

or anarchy where we have no government and we pay everyone to do stuff for us total freedom REAL FREEDOM, freedom to do whatever you like!


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

Reventon said:


> I'll wait and buy it used, thanks.


If that avatar is a pic of you can i hump your leg


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its not just that game tho im not being stingy because i want it, its the whole linup is increasing greatly in price that im abject to
> 
> why do they need to do this? they make millions of profit on these titles
> 
> why overcharge?



Make up for expected loses in the future methinks.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> its not just that game tho im not being stingy because i want it, its the whole linup is increasing greatly in price that im abject to
> 
> why do they need to do this? they make millions of profit on these titles
> 
> why overcharge?


you could get it WAREZ'or you are oh wait im mean wherever


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Make up for expected loses in the future methinks.



like that company is going to make a huge loss in the future! other companies arnt doing it.

they are affluent they can afford it, they will make millions of profit on guitar hero and cod


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 11, 2009)

Aye but what if they're required to pay their staff 10% more wages or utilities and other fixed costs are rising.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Aye but what if they're required to pay their staff 10% more wages or utilities and other fixed costs are rising.


That might be it corp taxes are going up here in the U.S.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 11, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> i dont want to drag it off topic again but if you get private healthcare others are still paying for your treatment so to speak as 1 consumer you cant afford all the equipment and such but as a whole everyone who pays can afford to fund the hospital
> 
> so its exactly the same as a public scheme except that you get to choose who you pay to
> 
> ...


Thank you and well said
Edit: I seriously hope that you are not correct in believing that your fellow countrymen stand by and idly do nothing as cost sore for no apparent reason,your post makes me think otherwise. Over here i believe we have done that for about the last 8 years under the Douchebag administration (bush) at least some of us did, I did not. As you see some people here believe money has to be the bottom line for everything, they forget to to live, oh wait i'm sorry they can't afford to live, cause they had to take out a second mortgage to pay for little junior to be born and uht oh! It was an ARM mortgage and now it's gone up 45% I guess no extra schooling for junior He'll just have to hope he can get a good job out of HIGH SCHOOL, I hope he can find one with Health insurance, though it;s not likely with only a HIGH SCHOOL diploma< see really you want to talk about slavery RHINO!! REALLY look around at WTF! is going on! LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE!
The more time you waste on a hopeless argument the WORSE things are gonna get here-(I think this what you meant by IT's an uproar here in the U.S. when price's go up for no reason MilkyWay)


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 11, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> I'm not suggesting we keep insurance, that = profit i'm suggesting it's provided to you like water from the tap, for basic stuff, and life or death, insurance can be for creature comfort health care
> We are paying for it already btw i'm suggesting we pull the profit from what we are already paying for (welfare, medicaid)
> EDIT: you do realize we pay for medical research thru taxes right,then corps Patent what they want and charge us for there profit, go to STANFORD medical and look it up 10% of medical research is privately paid for the rest is from our taxes, why should they profit from my money and not there's yeah they have to pay for FDA clearings, after we pay to have it developed, that process could be replaced VIA a national medical board, oh wait we have one that already does that, huh seems like we made it law to pay for corp greed



suck it up,this is how the world runs we citizens pay for health,defence and research by tax,nothing you can do would change that fact and we are paying the president or prime minister or whatever for no reason,their not doing any good job at all to keep the economy stable....besides why are you talking about politics if this thread is about price increase on a popular game that crazy cod fans will probably buy for its price at launch?? no denying it WILL happen,you will get crazy cod fans buying the game


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 11, 2009)

My apologies if this has already been posted.

Interesting Link


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> suck it up,this is how the world runs we citizens pay for health,defence and research by tax,nothing you can do would change that fact and we are paying the president or prime minister or whatever for no reason,their not doing any good job at all to keep the economy stable....besides why are you talking about politics if this thread is about price increase on a popular game that crazy cod fans will probably buy for its price at launch?? no denying it WILL happen,you will get crazy cod fans buying the game


 well partly because of a much needed attitude towards Corps and ill willed Govt officials that was brought up in this post, any boycott or calling there of requires an amount of an aggressive attitude towards not only the guilty party but those who are guilty of said product or service of any related products or service's and anything else in which the said Responder feels the need to BITCH ABOUT 
thank you very much


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 12, 2009)

Reventon said:


> I'll wait and buy it used, thanks.



Whats that Reventons avatar? You want me to leave my wife and worship you? Ok.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats that Reventons avatar? You want me to leave my wife and worship you? Ok.


DITO


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 12, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> My apologies if this has already been posted.
> 
> Interesting Link



Thats the guy from WEDOTECH a channel on youtube that does drinks reviews and modern game reviews. I actually agree with him, seems like a lot of people do! Only thing i dont agree with is giving away DLC to make people buy a game, like an incentive it only works a small fraction of the time and isnt good for the long term. What you really need to do is make it retain the products value for longer, like even tho its second hand it only costs slightly less. That way people will be more inclined to just go for the new version.

Ive seen a few thousand signatures make a difference before yet at the same time ive seen millions of signatures make squat of a difference. Hard to tell most of the time what could happen.

What we are saying is that games just arnt worth that price they are asking and we wont stand for it, we dont want Activisons ideas spreading to other games companies. We dont want a normal price of games to increase because a lot of us already find it high at the current level.

Its shocking to pay £55 for a game in this economic time.

Thats a good link you posted! Thanks again for the link maybe it will give some more information to people other than the links i posted.

Another thing i dont like is DLC pricing, some of it is frivolous but thats another story and EA killing pc gaming is sad to. Dropping pc versions of titles for example the tiger woods series.

“I would raise the prices even further.” what a sack! total disregard for consumers, a mockery even :shadedshu

http://www.gossipgamers.com/wp-cont...gamers.com&wp-toolbar-blogtitle=Gossip Gamers

sign the petition!


----------



## Reventon (Aug 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Whats that Reventons avatar? You want me to leave my wife and worship you? Ok.





jmcslob said:


> DITO



inorite 

How do you know that's not meh o.o?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 12, 2009)

Reventon said:


> inorite
> 
> How do you know that's not meh o.o?



Because I remember your last avy and the hot cup of fappuccino that was. It doesnt matter. Even if that was you I'd still be useless. Looking at a hot chick is like looking at a GT500. Sure its sexy but YOU'LL never drive one.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2009)

jmcslob said:


> well partly because of a much needed attitude towards Corps and ill willed Govt officials that was brought up in this post, any boycott or calling there of requires an amount of an aggressive attitude towards not only the guilty party but those who are guilty of said product or service of any related products or service's and anything else in which the said Responder feels the need to BITCH ABOUT
> thank you very much



well i don't see the point of boycotting about it,if you don't like paying for that price then DON'T buy its simple as that.
Why waste time boycotting,they wouldn't listen to you at all,you WILL get people paying for that price anyway.if you want get it cheap right now then go PRE-ORDER it from a website that still sell it for £45 for the console version or £35 for PC version,its simple as that


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

kurosagi01 said:


> well i don't see the point of boycotting about it,if you don't like paying for that price then DON'T buy its simple as that.
> Why waste time boycotting,they wouldn't listen to you at all,you WILL get people paying for that price anyway.if you want get it cheap right now then go PRE-ORDER it from a website that still sell it for £45 for the console version or £35 for PC version,its simple as that



right.... So what if Activisions price increase campaign was so successful that EA & all the other dev studios decide to follow suit & up their prices as well? would you STILL be saying the same thing if EVERY pc game was £55 or more??? dont overlook this because it could be a one off - its something that could potentially effect the entire industy. If devs set a a price for a game then its really upto the Retailers & Etailers how much they want to sell it for, but again you seem to forget these Retailers/E-tailers are also in the same boat - they're after your money too & any excuse they get to sell a game for maximum profit, they will take. if prices were raised to £55 do you think Game, Virgin, HMV or Gamestation will still keep their current price of £35 for games? I dont think so. & IMHO, if we can prevent Activision running this campaign then we will be able to prevent the mass snowball effect that will only hurt the consumers.

are you sure your happy not buying anymore games for the next few years??? since every game will be £55 & pirate games are pretty hit & miss when it comes to online play.

you're affected anyway wheather you buy the game or not.

end of discussion.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> right.... So what if Activisions price increase campaign was so successful that EA & all the other dev studios decide to follow suit & up their prices as well? would you STILL be saying the same thing if EVERY pc game was £55 or more??? dont overlook this because it could be a one off - its something that could potentially effect the entire industy. If devs set a a price for a game then its really upto the Retailers & Etailers how much they want to sell it for, but again you seem to forget these Retailers/E-tailers are also in the same boat - they're after your money too & any excuse they get to sell a game for maximum profit, they will take. if prices were raised to £55 do you think Game, Virgin, HMV or Gamestation will still keep their current price of £35 for games? I dont think so. & IMHO, if we can prevent Activision running this campaign then we will be able to prevent the mass snowball effect that will only hurt the consumers.
> 
> are you sure your happy not buying anymore games for the next few years??? since every game will be £55 & pirate games are pretty hit & miss when it comes to online play.
> 
> ...



yeah i know that freedom,i don't like the price rising as all of you do,i'm only pointing out that even we do campaign it or whatever and it was successful they would make an excuse about it and they will eventually drop the new idea of price increase since it was unsuccessful sale but then again i'm only pointing out people that are fans of the franchise will certainly pay for its price..i know some of my friends would pay £55 for mw2 because their big fans of the franchise thats all i'm saying.
Yes it be good if people can convince activision to not do it because other game dev will do the same but you have to look at other reasons too,pirating is getting bigger of course and there are now online retailing like steam,amazon,nvidia etc etc which will eventually make retailers go bust..nobody buys CD or rent movies anymore because they could go on amazon or itunes to purchase it.

again i DON'T like the price increase as much as you do


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive been a fan of Activision since the SoF days. I totally adored CoD1/UO, hated CoD2, loved CoD4 & more or less enjoyed(ish) CoD:W@W - even though its a pretty half arsed game.

Im a big fan of the franchise but at the same time, as much as i want the game & play it the moment it comes out - im not stupid enough to pay through my nose for it


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2009)

yes i agree with you,but there will be people that will pay for that price who are hardcore fan of the franchise which kinda stupid of them to pay for that much for a game,you can get much better stuff with that kind of money.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 12, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Because I remember your last avy and the hot cup of fappuccino that was. It doesnt matter. Even if that was you I'd still be useless. Looking at a hot chick is like looking at a GT500. Sure its sexy but YOU'LL never drive one.



^^^^^


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> right.... So what if Activisions price increase campaign was so successful that EA & all the other dev studios decide to follow suit & up their prices as well? would you STILL be saying the same thing if EVERY pc game was £55 or more??? dont overlook this because it could be a one off - its something that could potentially effect the entire industy. If devs set a a price for a game then its really upto the Retailers & Etailers how much they want to sell it for, but again you seem to forget these Retailers/E-tailers are also in the same boat - they're after your money too & any excuse they get to sell a game for maximum profit, they will take. if prices were raised to £55 do you think Game, Virgin, HMV or Gamestation will still keep their current price of £35 for games? I dont think so. & IMHO, if we can prevent Activision running this campaign then we will be able to prevent the mass snowball effect that will only hurt the consumers.
> 
> are you sure your happy not buying anymore games for the next few years??? since every game will be £55 & pirate games are pretty hit & miss when it comes to online play.
> 
> ...


And a boycott is useless anyway. If people will buy it at 55, they will sell it at 55, whether you boycott it or not. Nobody pays attention to boycotts. Nobody wants to hear people bitching about how evil or greedy a corporation is, they already know. Bitching just annoys people, and leads to boycotters being fully ignored.

Screw boycotting, it gets you nowhere. Just speak with your wallet if you truly want to make a difference.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 12, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And a boycott is useless anyway. If people will buy it at 55, they will sell it at 55, whether you boycott it or not. Nobody pays attention to boycotts. Nobody wants to hear people bitching about how evil or greedy a corporation is, they already know. Bitching just annoys people, and leads to boycotters being fully ignored.
> 
> Screw boycotting, it gets you nowhere. Just speak with your wallet if you truly want to make a difference.



If enough support the cause then theres no way that Activision can turn a blind eye - of course they can ignore us, but since they Rely on the consumer to earn them their fat million dollar a year salaries its not in their best interest.

so long as people believe in it enough & support the cause, something will be done. so you can say what you like. If it was 1 man out of a million kicking up a ruckus no one would care but if everyone started kickin up a ruckus - things are bound to get noticed even if it gets to a point where they find us annoying. If you dont want to take part, thats your choice you dont live in Europe so you wont get hit as hard.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have to agree with wile E,money speaks louder than words freedom =/ thats the fact in this world.


----------



## Reventon (Aug 12, 2009)

Too bad everyone who plans on buying Activision products doesn't read this read.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 12, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If enough support the cause then theres no way that Activision can turn a blind eye - of course they can ignore us, but since they Rely on the consumer to earn them their fat million dollar a year salaries its not in their best interest.
> 
> so long as people believe in it enough & support the cause, something will be done. so you can say what you like. If it was 1 man out of a million kicking up a ruckus no one would care but if everyone started kickin up a ruckus - things are bound to get noticed even if it gets to a point where they find us annoying. If you dont want to take part, thats your choice you dont live in Europe so you wont get hit as hard.



No, that's simply not true. Boycotters almost never gain the numbers they need to make a difference, all because other potential boycotters ignore them (usually out of annoyance), therefore they never gain the support they need.

Again, your wallet will speak louder than a boycott.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No, that's simply not true. Boycotters almost never gain the numbers they need to make a difference, all because other potential boycotters ignore them (usually out of annoyance), therefore they never gain the support they need.
> 
> Again, your wallet will speak louder than a boycott.


yup
Or it could just be a scam to get people like me to preorder at gamestop for $60 to pay for production costs


----------



## KainXS (Aug 13, 2009)

Reventon said:


> Too bad everyone who plans on buying Activision products doesn't read this read.



the real action will take place in the store and their like it costs that much

and I will sit back laughing


also, does anyone know how much the collectors edition will cost


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 13, 2009)

KainXS said:


> the real action will take place in the store and their like it costs that much
> 
> and I will sit back laughing
> 
> ...


$150 and ya get night vision goggles


----------



## Levi28001 (Aug 13, 2009)

Cod 6 seems to be about an average priced game to me.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Aug 13, 2009)

well if you think about it,if they didn't raise the price up they would probably be selling in stores for £45 which is still over the top price,and raising it up by £10 is abit too carried away..but like wile E said the wallet will speak louder than words and you WILL get people paying for the price


----------



## EviLZeD (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> And a boycott is useless anyway. If people will buy it at 55, they will sell it at 55, whether you boycott it or not. Nobody pays attention to boycotts. Nobody wants to hear people bitching about how evil or greedy a corporation is, they already know. Bitching just annoys people, and leads to boycotters being fully ignored.
> 
> Screw boycotting, it gets you nowhere. Just speak with your wallet if you truly want to make a difference.



I wouldn't say boycotts completely useless there's is always a chance for it to work out

http://www.ngohq.com/news/14354-games-for-windows-live-is-free-at-last.html


----------



## erocker (Aug 14, 2009)

Thread cleaned. Keep it civil please.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2009)

EviLZeD said:


> I wouldn't say boycotts completely useless there's is always a chance for it to work out
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/news/14354-games-for-windows-live-is-free-at-last.html



Well, if you read that article, they say it went free because nobody bought it. They never claimed it had to do with their boycott. The only mention of their boycott is that they were canceling it, due to Live going free.


----------

